# Frog giggin'



## bighoss19 (Mar 26, 2012)

i don't know if anyone on here has ever frog gigged, but i wanna explore some new places with big frogs, any ideas?


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Hoss I will PM you.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

Sippo Lake in Stark County has big BullFrogs on past the main fishing Ramp. Most other places are marshy and swamps you are better off not getting into any quicksand, especially with waders. Private ponds and small lakes offer the best luck I have seen.


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Best frog gigging in Ohio is Shreve marsh. Not Shreve lake. The best frog gigging in Ohio is right there off of 226 before you get to the turn off for Shreve lake.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

years ago we did well in Tinkers Creek Nature Preserve off Old Mill Rd just east of Twinsburg.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

That sure was a while back but the frogs were big and so were the skeeters


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

You may like to give the public hunting area (Dillon's Ponds) over near Bristolville a shot. It's now best known for duck hunting. The old fish hatchery on Norton Ln., has a number of ponds. It's been along time, but I used to kill um over there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wanna know my fisnin hole, fine. but im very reluctant to give up exact gigging spots. theres only so many big bullfrogs per season when you gig alot... but i will tell you grand river has some very nice size croakers.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Alburn marsh has some real nice frogs in it. Also some Loonnngggg snakes and to top it off,,, things that go bump in the night. What more could you ask for.....


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

gold jc said:


> years ago we did well in Tinkers Creek Nature Preserve off Old Mill Rd just east of Twinsburg.


Tinkers creek of Old Mill is no fishing. Tinkers creek off of Aurora Hudson is legal. The section off Old Mill is fairly well patrolled.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

skitter has the best big frogs


----------



## WASSnWATFASH (Mar 27, 2012)

Hoss i hear fox ridge is the best place to gig a big ole sumbitch frog.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Ezbite I was just messing around on you tube and ran across your frog gigging video...great job, it was a cool video. Got me all fired up I might go out this weekend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Was just at the Beach City back waters and a lot of large frogs were out. I guess I hadn't considered Beach City but it looks like a good frog contender location.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

onemorecastt said:


> Ezbite I was just messing around on you tube and ran across your frog gigging video...great job, it was a cool video. Got me all fired up I might go out this weekend.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


this thread has me fired up and wanting to go. i was out yote hunting and went to one of my gigging spots. theres a ton of frog out there now. go get em!!


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

They are in season until the end of april right? I might go tonight.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

onemorecastt said:


> They are in season until the end of april right? I might go tonight.


Yep, after April 30th we have to give them a break for a couple of months to make little frogs.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

onemorecastt said:


> They are in season until the end of april right? I might go tonight.


 these cold nites won,t help getting frogs,bet they bury down in the mud..


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

snag said:


> these cold nites won,t help getting frogs,bet they bury down in the mud..


Yeah thats basically the same thing I felt like doing after all day on the lake ... decided to wait


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> these cold nites won,t help getting frogs,bet they bury down in the mud..


i swung by mosquito swamp last night about 2am just out of curisoity, didnt see one dang frog and only hear small peepeers.thermometer in the truck said 32 deg.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thats what i thought would happen this cold snap at nite set them back, and another cold beginning of the week won,t help either, but a warm up for end of week i hope might get them going...


----------



## bighoss19 (Mar 26, 2012)

i decided to go to a buddy's pond and we ended up getting 40 frogs!!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Giggity giggity goo!!!!


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

*FROG SEASON * Frog season is open from 6 p.m. the second Friday in June through April 30.Only bullfrogs and green frogs may be legally taken. *Not more than 15 (singly or in combination) may be taken or possessed at any time. *Frogs may not be shot except with a longbow and arrow.


Come on June 8th.......!!

"Not more than 15 (singly or in combination) may be taken or possessed at any time. "

This 15 limit is that daily or total season? The whole "Taken or possessed AT ANY TIME" has me confused!!

I am new to giggin, so please excuse me if im reading to much into this.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> wanna know my fisnin hole, fine. but im very reluctant to give up exact gigging spots. theres only so many big bullfrogs per season when you gig alot... but i will tell you grand river has some very nice size croakers.


I know EXACTLY where you go


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelhead1 said:


> I know EXACTLY where you go


hahaha sucker


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> hahaha sucker



3 or 4 weeks ago when the weather nasty I caught and released some nice largemouths there. Like 30 plus.

The beaver dam got tore out


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelhead1 said:


> 3 or weeks ago when the weather nasty I caught and released some nice largemouths there. Like 30 plus.
> 
> The beaver dam got tore out


Damn.......


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Damn.......


Yeah, Damn!--Tim


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

tkbiker said:


> *FROG SEASON * Frog season is open from 6 p.m. the second Friday in June through April 30.Only bullfrogs and green frogs may be legally taken. *Not more than 15 (singly or in combination) may be taken or possessed at any time. *Frogs may not be shot except with a longbow and arrow.
> 
> 
> Come on June 8th.......!!
> ...




Any comments??


----------

